# next best thing to evo red meat formula???



## mrscrawford (May 17, 2013)

evo red meat dry dog food has been recalled so i am looking for a replacement. 
the girl at the pet supply store sold me a bag of the blue wilderness red meat formula but it has far less protein, fiber and fat by comparison. haven't opened it yet and am hoping to exchange it.

any suggestions?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wellness Core. Unless your dog has a problem with poultry (there is a fish version, too, but not a beef one).


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Orijen regional red has about the same stats, I think. Expensive though.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Innova Prime red meat.... Almost the same thing. Wellness CORE doesnt have near the protein EVO does either....


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Zilla said:


> Innova Prime red meat.... Almost the same thing. Wellness CORE doesnt have near the protein EVO does either....


Innova was recalled too.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

That's already been done and over with and it was for "potential" contamination.... Salmonella isn't a big deal for dogs like it is for us anyway... They can handle it their stomachs are different. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Zilla said:


> That's already been done and over with and it was for "potential" contamination.... Salmonella isn't a big deal for dogs like it is for us anyway... They can handle it their stomachs are different.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sure, if you want that in your house then go for it, but it is still hard to get. Many stores just dont have either brand in stock. The OP asked for a replacement for Evo and Innova was part of the same recall.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

hamandeggs said:


> Sure, if you want that in your house then go for it, but it is still hard to get. Many stores just dont have either brand in stock. The OP asked for a replacement for Evo and Innova was part of the same recall.


Every company has had a recall at some point. It's gonna happen. Innova makes excellent food.... It's better to have a precautionary recall for salmonella than to have blue buffalos recall they had in 2010 that was causing kidney failure... Now which would you rather have.... 

Anyways I didn't know some places still weren't in stock... Everywhere I've been they have had it back... My bad... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I would think that Orijen would be the closest thing to Evo. My supplier switched from Innova products too, after the recall, but she's willing to special order my allergy dog's California Natural Salmon and Peas, thank God. It's the only kibble she can eat - really...


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

A friend of mine lost her sheltie due to innova


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Doesnt Acana have a red meat version too?? Taste of the Wild has a new Southwest Canyon flavor thats mostly beef. Fromm has a beef grain free. Oooh Natures Instinct has a Beef and Lamb Meal. Orijen and Acana have to much fish for my liking.... Fish isnt exactly a good thing... Heres some I found:

Nature's Variety Instinct Beef & Lamb
Back To Basics Open Range
Merrick Beef Grain Free
Back To Basics Pork
Canidae PURE Land
Zignature Lamb Grain Free
Annamaet Red Meat Grain Free
Addiction Grain Free Le Lamb
Natures Instinct Raw Boost Beef & Lamb


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Zilla said:


> Doesnt Acana have a red meat version too?? Taste of the Wild has a new Southwest Canyon flavor thats mostly beef. Fromm has a beef grain free. Oooh Natures Instinct has a Beef and Lamb Meal. Orijen and Acana have to much fish for my liking.... Fish isnt exactly a good thing... Heres some I found:
> 
> Nature's Variety Instinct Beef & Lamb
> Back To Basics Open Range
> ...


Acana and Orijen both have red meat formulas. But Acana's fat and protein is much lower than that in Orijen and Evo. All the foods you list have much lower stats as well. I think if the OP is looking for a red meat food with stats similar to Evo, Orijen regional red is basically the only option. Wellness Core also has similar stats, but no red mead formula.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

hamandeggs said:


> Acana and Orijen both have red meat formulas. But Acana's fat and protein is much lower than that in Orijen and Evo. All the foods you list have much lower stats as well. I think if the OP is looking for a red meat food with stats similar to Evo, Orijen regional red is basically the only option. Wellness Core also has similar stats, but no red mead formula.


Where are you getting these stats because according to Dog Food Advisor Orijen is 5 points off Evo's protein and higher in carbs. Wellness is even farther off that... If you look at Merrick grain free its actually a smidge higher in protein than Orijen. Then if you look at Earthborn Holistics Primitive Naturals its even closer to Evos stats just not quite as much protein. Almost but not quite. But fat and carb levels are super low like Evo. Though its not red meat... I wonder if the OP strictly wants just red meat or is open to others? Orijen is way over priced for what it is in my opinion. Merrick doesnt cost an arm and a leg like Orijen and Earthborn Primitive is a super nice price for what it is. Its 47 dollars for 28 pounds. For a food with stats VERY similar to Evo and one with the second lowest carb level out there... thats a heck of a good price for the value. I just remembered they do have two others called Great Plains and Holistic Meadows which is bison and lamb versions. Primitive is my favorite one though...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Zilla said:


> Where are you getting these stats because according to Dog Food Advisor Orijen is 5 points off Evo's protein and higher in carbs. Wellness is even farther off that... If you look at Merrick grain free its actually a smidge higher in protein than Orijen. Then if you look at Earthborn Holistics Primitive Naturals its even closer to Evos stats just not quite as much protein. Almost but not quite. But fat and carb levels are super low like Evo. Though its not red meat... I wonder if the OP strictly wants just red meat or is open to others? Orijen is way over priced for what it is in my opinion. Merrick doesnt cost an arm and a leg like Orijen and Earthborn Primitive is a super nice price for what it is. Its 47 dollars for 28 pounds. For a food with stats VERY similar to Evo and one with the second lowest carb level out there... thats a heck of a good price for the value. I just remembered they do have two others called Great Plains and Holistic Meadows which is bison and lamb versions. Primitive is my favorite one though...


EB Primitive is extremely high in ash (12%). Just an FYI. I'd never feed it long-term.

Is there a reason you NEED the really high protein/fat of EVO? If not, I'd look into Acana Ranchlands. Orijen Regional Red is a lot more pricey, but probably the most comparable to EVO. 

Also, Annamaet Manitok is a great formula by a fantastic company.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> EB Primitive is extremely high in ash (12%). Just an FYI. I'd never feed it long-term.
> 
> Is there a reason you NEED the really high protein/fat of EVO? If not, I'd look into Acana Ranchlands. Orijen Regional Red is a lot more pricey, but probably the most comparable to EVO.
> 
> Also, Annamaet Manitok is a great formula by a fantastic company.


Isnt is just Primitive Naturals that is 12 percent? Their other grain free formulas arnt that high I dont think. I dont see ash as a huge problem for a dog as it is with cats... But I guess... If your dogs kidneys are failing already then no probably not a good idea but otherwise... I dont see it as detrimental..


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

If ash is a problem for you there's always still Merrick. They have a good variety too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Zilla said:


> Isnt is just Primitive Naturals that is 12 percent? Their other grain free formulas arnt that high I dont think. I dont see ash as a huge problem for a dog as it is with cats... But I guess... If your dogs kidneys are failing already then no probably not a good idea but otherwise... I dont see it as detrimental..


Yup, just the PN. Which is unfortunate because ingredient-wise, it's their best GF formula (no pea protein, etc).

12% ash is extremely high among dog kibble. The most I'd ideally go up to would be 9% but keeping under 7.5% or so is best. A lot of times, the higher the ash, the lower quality the meat. I have a slight feeling most of the protein in this food is not coming from the meat... And high ash does nothing for a dog except be taxing on their kidneys (trying to get rid of something not needed in their body). May or may not harm the dog... but I don't think I'm willing to take a chance. Your paying all that money for a LOT of ash (aka minerals not needed).

Typically kibbles with more bone content have higher ash. And from what I understand, yes, while higher ash naturally comes along with higher protein, you can find a lot of other GF meat heavy foods with MUCH less ash. Also, lamb is naturally always higher in ash. There is no benefit to high ash at all. For a dog that you KNOW 100% will have healthy kidneys for it's *whole* life, then you'd be a-okay, but I am pretty sure nobody knows that. So, to me, it's not worth the risk.

with that said, there is foods like Nature's Variety, that use motrontillate clay which in turns gives them higher ash %'s. Whether that makes it better or not is questionable.

But I do think it's an important thing to pay attention to. I only learned about it last year myself, I was unaware such a thing even existed.

As an FYI, when I e-mailed Earthborn last yr, here was the ash levels of all their formulas.
Primitive Natural is 12
Great Plains is 9.8
Coastal Catch is 7.5
Meadow Feast is 9.1
Adult Vantage is 6.7
Ocean Fusion is 8.8
Small Breed is 8
Puppy Vantage is 8.1.
All as fed basis.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong someone, but I have a feeling EVO is fairly high in ash as well. I think Orijen RR is 7.5%.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Annamaet Manitok. I have been switching the customers at the store from Evo to Annamaet, and so far, am getting positive feedback. Formulas are very similar, it's an amazing company that has never had a recall, and it boasts using low ash meats.  I'm feeding the fish formula to my own personal dog and he's doing amazing.


----------

